# Partizionamento su PPC

## kaio

Sul livecd di gentoo 2004.0 è presente cfdisk che però mi dice che non è presente nessuna partizione e mi chiede di azzerare la fat. Invece sul Powerbook è presente OSX che vorrei mantenere assieme a Linux.

Esiste un tool simile a cfdisk sul livecd, oppure bisogna passare qualche parametro a cfdisk?

mac-fdisk è un casino da usare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaio wrote:*   

> mac-fdisk è un casino da usare

 

Ma da usare e' come fdisk, se si sulla doc c'e' scritto tutto e alla fine vedrai che non e' poi cosi' un casino.

----------

## kaio

Il problema è che mi ritrovo un sacco di partizioni create da OSX (presumo in fase di installazione).

Sicuro che cfdisk non funzia su ppc?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Sicuro che cfdisk non funzia su ppc?

 

Questo non lo so. Non ho mai partizionato un mac ma non vedo perche' non dovrebbe funzionare (aspetta che risponda anche qualcun'altro).

----------

## shev

Sinceramente sul mio pbook ho usato mac-fdisk, assolutamente simile a fdisk e semplice da usare. Se non ne hai colto bene la logica puoi leggerti un qualsiasi manualetto su fdisk, alla fine non è così complicato da usare.

Non farti ingannare dal fatto che ti chieda il numero dei cilindri e palle varie, alla fine sono tutti dati che ricavi dalla tabella delle partizioni, quindi basta copiarli da lì. Fidati, perdici due minuti e impara ad usare fdisk/mac-fdisk, ti potrebbe servire in futuro.

p.s.: se proprio non riesci a capire come funziona basta che pazienti qualche giorno, devo installare nuovamente getoo sul pbook e se vuoi ti scrivo una mini guida sull'uso di mac-fdisk (anche se sono sicuro se ne trovano già sul forum o in rete se hai fretta. Ti posterei qualche link ma vado di fretta, sorry)

----------

## kaio

Ok, allora attendo fiducioso la tua guida!

----------

## emix

Attento che non è possibile fare il resize di MacOSX in modo "safe", quindi se non hai pensato a lasciare dello spazio vuoto durante l'installazione di OSX rischi di perdere i dati... ergo backup.

----------

## silian87

Non per farmi pubblicita', ma se ti interessa, sulla mia guida, ho spiegato molto bene quella parte:

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/pbook_al.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## p-dan

mac-fdisk è molto semplice da usare...

credo di aver fatto un casino con yaboot   :Confused:  , ho editato /etc/yaboot.conf e salvato con ybin ( o yboot ) , al riavvio non parte più yaboot, devo accedere dal cd e montare la partizione o esiste qualche altra soluzione?

Bye

----------

## silian87

devi montare il cd, e' la soluzione migliore. Di solito non e' necessario editare il file, basta un yabootconfig -t /mnt/gentoo

----------

## micron

 *p-dan wrote:*   

> mac-fdisk è molto semplice da usare...

 

concordo, basta prenderci la mano e poi vai liscio

 *p-dan wrote:*   

> credo di aver fatto un casino con yaboot   , ho editato /etc/yaboot.conf e salvato con ybin ( o yboot ) , al riavvio non parte più yaboot, devo accedere dal cd e montare la partizione o esiste qualche altra soluzione?

 

Intendi che all'avvio parte comunque macos oppure non parte proprio nulla?

Penso che editare a mano yaboot.conf sia la cosa migliore, non mi fido troppo delle procedure automatiche... inoltre non ha una sintassi difficile.

Comunque sei sicuro d'avere lanciato

```
mkofboot -v
```

dopo avere editato yaboot.conf  :Question: 

----------

## p-dan

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *p-dan wrote:*   mac-fdisk è molto semplice da usare... 
> 
> concordo, basta prenderci la mano e poi vai liscio
> 
>  *p-dan wrote:*   credo di aver fatto un casino con yaboot   , ho editato /etc/yaboot.conf e salvato con ybin ( o yboot ) , al riavvio non parte più yaboot, devo accedere dal cd e montare la partizione o esiste qualche altra soluzione? 
> ...

 

non vedo propio più la partizione ext2 di Gentoo , solitamente partiva yaboot ( che è in un altra partizione ) , dopo qualche secondo avviava linux , o se digitavo 'x' caricava OS X , ora purtroppo carica solo più quest'ultimo , l'unica soluzione è quella di avviare da CD e montare la partizione , editare nuovamente yaboot.conf e dare ybin ( non ricordo se il comando è effettivamente questo , tuttavia basta controllare il man )

----------

## shev

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Ok, allora attendo fiducioso la tua guida!

 

Ho fissato la nuova installazione per giovedì, dovrei avere la giornata libera, quindi devi pazientare fino ad allora. Avevo intenzione di pensarci oggi ma ho avuto diversi problemi in questi giorni e non ho avuto un attimo di tempo libero per mettere mano sul pbook.

x Silian: se vuoi ti giro poi la mini guida su mac-fdisk per integrarla nella tua guida sul pbook.

----------

## kaio

Shev: sarebbe un'ottima idea quella di integrare un tutorial su mac-fdisk!!! Altrimenti verrò a stressarvi al webbit per partizionare il mio Powerbook  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

Aggiornamento: non so quando posterò il mini-howto, ho appena scoperto che i nuovi livecd per ppc hanno un bug che ne impedisce l'utilizzo su certe macchine (non completano il boot), tra le quali il mio pbook. Visto che non vorrei fare un'altra installazione con i vecchi livecd che con kernel 2.4 non sfruttavano il processore G4 al 100% (con relativo allungamento dei tempi d'attesa), mi tocca aspettare che risolvano il problema e rilascino i nuovi livecd. Oppure devo trovare livecd alternativi con kernel 2.6 benh  :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Mi sembra perfetta k'idea di integrare il tuo tutorial shev   :Very Happy: 

----------

## micron

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Mi sembra perfetta k'idea di integrare il tuo tutorial shev  

 

concordo, non per offendere, ma la parte sul partizionamento era  fatta un po' male silian87.... e preciso che era l'unica parte  :Wink: 

----------

## kaio

Ma dopo aver fatto il boot da live-cd dove accidenti è il simbolo "/" ???????????????

----------

## shev

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Ma dopo aver fatto il boot da live-cd dove accidenti è il simbolo "/" ???????????????

 

Ovvero? Quando fai il boot alla fine dovrebbe apparire un prompt tipo "livecd /" tutto colorato. A te che appare?

Se ti si blocca apparentemente dopo uno degli ultimo [OK] è un baco noto degli ultimi livecd per ppc, lo stesso cui accennavo poco più sopra. La soluzione, oltre ad usare un altro livecd, non mi pare sia stata ancora trovata (o meglio, fino alla data del mio ultimo messaggio qui sopra non c'era).

----------

